
Ian Grigg: "Satoshi Nakamoto was cryptography's best-kept secret since Enigma" - arto
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001593.html
======
arto
> Satoshi Nakamoto was cryptography's best-kept secret since Enigma. For more
> than 6 years the secret was held by a tiny bunch of supporters ring-fencing
> around the team - for privacy, for safety, and for fear.

> Sometime in summer of 2015 the secret started to spread, and the writing was
> on the wall. An extortionist and a hacker started attacking, perhaps
> together, perhaps apart; to add to the woes, Dr. Wright and his companies
> were engaged in a long harsh bitter battle with the Australian Tax Office.

